# Installing Oblivion GOTY error



## dmccord (Aug 31, 2009)

I keep getting the error message Data Error (Cyclic Redundancy Check). I defragged a week ago and I also cleaned my read heads on my drive first. The error always pops up while downloading the data5.cab file. I tried copying the game to a folder on the computer and it won't copy that file. This leads me to believe that there is a problem with my disk. My next move I think would be to locate a clean copy of the file and download it. Any suggestions where, or what else might be wrong. Sysytem is a Dell 4550 with a 2.4ghz processor and a NVidia GeForce4 MX420 vidio card.

Dave


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi dmccord, welcome to TSF.

At this point I would agree that the problem is with a disc. If you have another PC you can test it on just to make sure I would do that first. Otherwise you would be better off returning the disc to where you purchased it from an asking for an exchange.

Also, your GeForce 4 is not powerful enough to run the game. Minimum supported card is a Geforce 5 series GPU and even those can only _barely_ play the thing.


----------

